# NEWBIE: Heatpressing onto Vinyl material



## Peachykeen (Sep 18, 2009)

I have a customer who wants a monogram on her vinyl spare tire cover. Is it possible to use my heat press to transfer onto the vinyl or will the vinyl melt?

If this is possible, all tips are appreciated!

Thanks!
Peachykeen


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

I bet it would melt. You could use sign vinyl for it, screening would be best.. I do a couple of those a year and just use premium vinyl.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

gerry said:


> You could use sign vinyl for it, screening would be best.. I do a couple of those a year and just use premium vinyl.



How does the sign vinyl hold up as far as adhesion? I'm sure if something like the VP series of printers are used the print will hold up for a few years but would it start to peel before the ink fades?


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

There are special types of heat press vinyl that can be used on "temperature sensitive" material. Sign Warehouse also used to sell a heat press "banner vinyl" that you could use to heat press on the vinyl sign banners. Those sound like they would work. HOWEVER, you would be wise to be able to try a test before closing the press on the whole thing.


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

So far i havent had any come back, I am not sure about its durability and tell the customer that...so either its working or it failed and the customer was warned. Ive actually done 3-4 of those covers so its no big loss if i never do another one.
This is Rv country so im surprised we dont have a lot of requests.
I know vinyl sticks well to itself so I think they have held up well.

I did one for my uncle this past summer before he wintered in Arizona so I ll ask him in the spring if its still on.


----------



## Peachykeen (Sep 18, 2009)

My customer originally asked for embroidery on this cover, but I think screenprinting may be what I'll recommend.

Thanks again!
Peachy


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

Peachykeen said:


> My customer originally asked for embroidery on this cover, but I think screenprinting may be what I'll recommend.


I have a Jeep Wrangler and wouldn't want my tire cover embroidered. The thread I would think would soak up all the grime and dirt of the road.


----------



## Peachykeen (Sep 18, 2009)

I just heard from her after giving her all the options - embroidery, it is! I'll use "road grunge" gray!

Thanks again!
Peachy


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

Peachykeen said:


> I just heard from her after giving her all the options - embroidery, it is! I'll use "road grunge" gray!
> 
> Thanks again!
> Peachy


This tire cover is on the outside of the vehicle exposed to the elements?


----------



## Peachykeen (Sep 18, 2009)

Mtnview said:


> This tire cover is on the outside of the vehicle exposed to the elements?


Yes. (I'll be using polyester thread.)


----------

